# 4 things to say in your victim impact statement



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*4 things to say in your victim impact statement *

Police officers are not exempted from laws designed to support and serve crime victims Every state has guidelines - or statutory requirements - for treatment of crime victims. Whether t... 

Police One


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

"_Officers who have been assaulted - regardless of the severity of the resisting or assault - should be able to feel confident that prosecutors, judges, juries, and their own departments will be supportive of criminal prosecution of offenders_."

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! You're kidding me right? Our ADA's tend to drop the resisting and A&B/PO. Hell, to quote a judge; "it's part of your job"..... Kick a dog you go to jail for a felonious crime; thump on a cop? M'eh, whatever...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

If I remember correctly that judge said that in open court.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd love to take a leather glove and slap it, old timey duel style, across the fat face of a judge. Then tell them it's "part of the job" when you give a dickhead ruling.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

jettsixx said:


> If I remember correctly that judge said that in open court.


You remember correctly sir..


----------

